# Tamiya 1/24th Volvo 850 Estate BTCC, Need help with instructions



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

So I just recieved my Tamiya 1/24th scale Volvo 850 Estate BTCC model car.

Here are some pictures.




























My question for you guys is, the instructions are very complicated and I honestly don't understand them. Does anyone know about this kit and the instructions?


----------



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I don't know that particular kit, but the instructions for Tamiya kits I've built have clear, detailed exploded views of each assembly step with part number and name callouts, suggested paint colors, and descriptive text. Exactly what is it that makes the instructions for this kit so confusing? (I assume you have them in English!)


----------



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

Because all it is, is diagrams of how to do it, no WORDS really very little.


----------



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

Here are some pictures. You may have to save them to blow them up to see them better.


----------



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

I mean what to paint what color is very clear.

However the install of the parts isn't other then the diagram there is no detailed word description of how to do it which would be very nice to have.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I've only ever built Tamiya's motorcycles. But the format of the instructions appears similar.

The number of parts in each step is small enough you can dry-fit and figure out the best order of assembly: then go with glue. Make note of which parts aren't to be glued (Tamiya provides the "no glue" symbol). I suspect starting with the lowest part number and going to the highest may be a practical assembly order.

They do a great job compared to some of the kit makers especially considering the international market they distribute to. It's probably a good thing they didn't write a lot of text. Japanese english can be entertaining but not fun for cooking models.

That volvo looks mighty fine (at least the suspension). Does it have an engine? Looks like just the bottom "facade".


----------



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank you

I only scanned the first three steps.

No it doesn't have an engine. Would be cool if it did.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

bummer. Their motorcycle kits are like building a swiss watch (not that I have experience with watch building). Perfect fit and design. If their car kits are anywhere as good it should go together well. You just have to get used to the style of instructions. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

I will, it got another Tamiya Volvo 850 Saloon BTCC kit coming soon as well.


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

Those instructions are always a work of art, but can be a bit daunting when you have all the Japanese text around the outside -truth is there is enough English text where it matters, and they are a hundred times better than, say Airfix or Revell ones - just be prepared to dry fit all parts before glueing. This 850 assembles beautifully (I have a Custard Yellow T5R version that I built in the 90s. maybe try and dig out a picture.)


----------



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

Cool, I want the Yellow T5R model car.


----------



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

Guys, should I paint the parts before I start to dry fit the parts?

Or should I dry fit the parts, and then paint them?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I'd dry fit first to check things out. And also see what tolerences you have before & after paint. Or if there's any "adjusting" to do to the parts.


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

For the parts where you need to remove sprue marks, there are several ways

1. Paint first and then remove from sprue, tidy up with knife or files, then touch in (since most of the part is still painted it is easier to handle). 
2. Remove from sprue, clean up and then paint whole thing (you may have to hold the part with something, and rotate several times to cover all areas, so may take longer)

With this Tamiya kit you will not have any adjustment to do, I am quite sure of that.


----------



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

Ok cool


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Now y'all see why I don't build cars... & planes... & ...boats.... & ...trains....la la la ....


----------



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

Just recieved this in the mail today.




























*Here is a combo picture of both Tamiya kits together.*


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Another point is to scrape off paint where two parts will be glued together. The glue bonds plastic to plastic (but not paint). For a similar reason, any chromed parts need to be scraped to bare plastic where glue is to be applied.

Liquid glue is easier to apply, controlling the amount, than tube glue. Remember: less is better.

Any clear parts you need clear-part glue. Regular model glue will cloud (craze) these parts. Testors makes clear part glue. It also has the advantage of drying completely clear and cleaning up with water if you make a mistake.

You're making me want to drag out some of my car kits and get busy...


----------

